# Kinda freaking out..input needed asap



## pinkmonkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, here's my "stats". I have 1 ovary & 1 tube that has been cauterized. They had to remove my rt ovary & tube when I was 6 months pg with DD due to a very large mass that had twisted my ovary & tube that almost made it burst. Worst pain of
My life, even worse than my placental abruption.

Anyway, the past month or so I've been having odd symptoms that resemble those of pregnancy. Nausea, especially around certain smells, extremely tender breasts, leaking breasts, hormone fluctuations, swollen abdomen & uterus as well as a different type of discharge/smell (not a bad smell but a smell). I've also been hungrier than normal & sleepier. All the symptoms I had with my previous pregnancies.
The kicker is that I did have my period on time, although it wasn't as heavy or painful as it usually is.
I'm scared because I know that if I am pregnant the chances of it being tubal are very high.

SO


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Didn't mean to hit send yet...

I will take a test soon probably and I'm sure it will be negative, but the what-ifs are stuck in my head. I want to be and I don't want to be. The main reason I don't want to be is because I have extremely high risk pregnancies & have had many losses. I love my SO so very much & it would be wonderful to have his baby though.
Honestly I think I would be kinda sad if I weren't pregnant. We have sex like rabbits on Viagra lol.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MandeeTheGreat (May 1, 2009)

I dont want to scare you but when I had my ectopic I had what seemed like a normal period that was different than my normal period though. This is common for many women who are experiencing an ectopic. However many women with normal uterine pregnancies also experience first trimester bleeding. Id say its really important that with your symptoms and risk that you take a hpt as soon as possible or even talk with your doctor. It was a week after the "period" i thought I had that I had a feeling something was off and I took a test and got such a faint line that most people would miss it. A week later my tube ruptured, if I hadnt taken that test I wouldnt have had the doctor confirm a possible ectopic and I dont know if I would have made it to the er in time. Again I am not trying to scare you, but I just could not just go without saying anything. I would hate for you to experience what I went through. I hope that everything turns out fine! Please update with what happened!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Ty mandee. SO is going to the store to pick up a couple of tests in a bit. I'll keep this thread updated. I'm seeing my dr Friday anyway so I will get a blood test also to be sure.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I took 2, the 1st of which I dropped in the toilet lmao. When I took the 2nd, a very very faint positive showed up. It disappeared about 20 minutes later though??
I bought a 3 pack so I will take the other one in the morning.

SO didn't get to see the line so he thinks I'm freaking out. There was a line there, there still is a faint one, more faint than it was but he says he doesn't see it.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkmonkey*
> 
> When I took the 2nd, a very very faint positive showed up. It disappeared about 20 minutes later though??


They are not accurate after 10 minutes and that would be why. Definitely test with that first of the morning pee and let us know!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 5, 2011)

Ty jaimee
I tested with the fmu & it was neg. After about an hour it showed a blue line. Argh lol. I have a call in with my ob/gyn to make an appt & I see my pcp Friday.


----------



## MandeeTheGreat (May 1, 2009)

Blue dye tests are natorious for giving faint false positives/evaporation lines. The pink line tests like first response are more sensitive and accurate in my opinion. I think its good you are seeing the dr anyway! And thanks for updating us. I hope all is well.


----------

